# Outside of games does anyone rank their opera collection?



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

So a strange question but one I find myself wondering...

Does anyone else for their own amusement/memory aid rank the opeas in their collection?

I mean I do both so I know works to bother coming back to and to help me decide what to listen to. I use a tier system generally and have been known to write reviews.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not specifically, but I could use my Artrockometer tier system for operas. Wagner's Ring and Puccini's Tosca score 6/6.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Me neither, just the way the wind blows.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I sort of have a rough one in my head, but I often listen to the lesser ranked ones as I haven't listened to them as much as my favourites.

N.


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for the insights!

I suspected I was in the minority.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No that would mean some organisation on my part! But I might find what I've got of course! :lol:


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Of course I have my preferences but I don't exactly rank them (I can say which are my favourites etc but it's not formal enough to call it a ranking).


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

I have favorites but they also change with time. I am with The Conte above that the favorites may and usually not coincide with the better "ranked" ones.


----------

